# Has anyone ever used HatchRight



## COMSTER (Mar 12, 2016)

I saw the product on eBay 
I claims to help the growth of chicks during the incubation process. 

Spray the product on the eggs before incubating. 

Wonder if it actually works. 

Anyone???


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have no idea, never heard of it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I really don't think you need it, and I don't think I myself would use it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I concur.Chickens have been hatching without it for millions of years.The least amount of chemicals,the better.


----------

